# Mangrove Snapper



## admiller (Jul 23, 2016)

Is there anywhere around Pensacola Bay where you can fairly reliably catch Mangrove snapper from the shore? Only place I've seen them caught is by the bridge at Wayside park and they are usually smaller. My boat motor has issues right now so I've pretty much missed my chance at catching some Red Snapper in the bay this year.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Just about anywhere there’s a seawall and/or some rocks should hold some, Pickens is a good spot.


----------



## admiller (Jul 23, 2016)

I guess i should have added that I'm looking for a place in pensacola where I don't have to cross 3 mile bridge.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd try Palafox pier or the ballpark


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

admiller said:


> My boat motor has issues right now so I've pretty much missed my chance at catching some Red Snapper in the bay this year.


If it makes you feel any better, many of us with perfectly functional boats have had a pretty limited red snapper season this year for whatever reason. 

We used to catch them around the rock jetties at Pickens on the bay side at certain times, but on the P'Cola side of 3-mile I have no experience with it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

there used to be a guy on here who posted catching them barely legal under bridges somewhere. anybody remember him?
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

DLo said:


> I'd try Palafox pier or the ballpark


What he said...ballpark...west side around the rocks in the water.


----------



## admiller (Jul 23, 2016)

Is there a particular best time of year for mangroves around here or are they pretty much always around?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

admiller said:


> Is there a particular best time of year for mangroves around here or are they pretty much always around?


They either move off into deep water in the winter or develope lockjaw until late spring/early summer.


----------

